# Your favourite apple variety



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

What is your favourite variety of apple, among the following?:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Pineapple!


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

I haven't tried them all, but you can't go wrong with a Golden Delicious! But keep those damn Braeburns away from me.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I find that I like them fermented


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

No Cox's Orange Pippin !!?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I tend to prefer smaller apples.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

When they are taken ripe off the tree a red delicious is one of the greatest food items on earth. The ones you get in the grocery store are an absolute abomination. 

So, I voted red delicious with that stipulation.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

not so favorite with laptop or desktop variety but these


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

My favourite variety (it could have possible been the company name, but I don't think so) was Envy. I tried it a couple of weeks ago, and it had fabulous flavour and crunch, but it wasn't too sweet. But it wasn't on the list.

So I voted for Gala. Royal Galas are the very best—sooo crunchy!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

OK, I just did some research. Envy apples are from New Zealand and are a cross between Braeburn and Royal Gala. Go and buy some!


----------



## campy (Aug 16, 2012)

None of the above. Make mine Empire or Macoun.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I like apples which are more on the tart side, though not pure sourness.

By the way, which apple variety would anyone recommend for apple sauce? It would need to be a little bit tart.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> By the way, which apple variety would anyone recommend for apple sauce? It would need to be a little bit tart.


My grandmother has a tree of Transparent apples that make very fine applesauce. They are normally used in cooking due to their sharp taste.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

bassClef said:


> No Cox's Orange Pippin !!?


Yes, that's mine, from the tree in our garden.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I voted for a bunch, but I love Granny Smith and another one that wasn't on here, the Fameuse


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

D'oh! I thought i made it single choice... at least now it looks like people voted.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I voted for the one that looks most like the apples I buy. I don't know the varieties very well, but I do know that I stay away from Red Delicious(the poster boy of America's public schools, so mealy and characterless).


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm partial to Jazz apples, I usually eat one or two every day. They're a cross between Braeburn and Gala, according to Wikipedia, so I voted for those two.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I must be a very 'unsophisticated' person, since I don't have the most minimal clue about types of apples.


----------



## Humidor (Sep 5, 2012)

granny smith going strong


----------



## Humidor (Sep 5, 2012)

aleazk said:


> I must be a very 'unsophisticated' person, since I don't have the most minimal clue about types of apples.


I'm afraid so.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Humidor said:


> I'm afraid so.


Well, to be fair, _I can_ distinguish a red apple from a green one. :tiphat:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Go the Granny Smith apple!!!


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

jurianbai said:


> not so favorite with laptop or desktop variety but these


Yeah, I'd rather chew on these instead. Not a big fan of apple the fruit.


----------



## Humidor (Sep 5, 2012)

eorrific said:


> Yeah, I'd rather chew on these instead. Not a big fan of apple the fruit.


... sowhatyou'rereallysayingisyoulikebighardwhitethingsinyourmouth?!!? :O:O.. Sorry.  couldn't help myself.. Go Apple!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, the real apple.

I only can choose whatever sold in the supermarket lol. here a pics I taken. Apparently apple is one of my favorite fruit, other than durian.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Your last sentence made me giggle.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Of the early apples Paula Red and Gravenstein (an antique variety, also tart); of the more traditional ones, Macs (both Macintosh and Macoun); of the commercial, always available varieties, Granny Smith and Honey Crisp. Red Delicious aren't even apples, but some alien fruit from a parallel universe.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

GRANNY SMIIIIIIIIIITH!!!!!!!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I must say, I really love Asian Pears. I'm eating one right now as though it were an apple. Just how genetically removed are pears from apples?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like any apple as a rule but tend to avoid French Golden Delicious that are sold in supermarkets - the ones I've eaten have been bland beyond belief.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Granny Smith is my favorite. They are large, firm, and have a strong flavor. Honeycrisps are good as well.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for asking. Finally, a great thread. McIntosh is my all-time favorite, then Golden Delicious. I've found the former pretty consistent in texture and taste. Golden Delicious, on the other hand, can often be hard as a rock and almost tasteless. That p's me off. Didn't used to be that way. "Waaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!"


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Nates apple?

View attachment 8230


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

*Fuji* apples...


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Has anyone tried the Nates apple?
> 
> View attachment 8230


That one's simply tasteless.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Elstar, handapple










Belle de Boskoop (Goudreinet), for applepie

Soon the Belle de Boskoop will be ripe on our old appletree. We love potato stew with Belle de Boskoop & Elstar!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> *Fuji* apples...


I guess any variety of apple has the potential to be good...


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

If they had a genetically altared apple inwhich small pieces of the skin did not get stuck between my teeth, it would get my vote...


----------



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

I chose Gala, since my first favorite, Pink Lady wasn't on the list.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm eating a McIntosh right now and I must say that it is absolutely splendid. It has a pleasing texture and it is enjoyably tender. It also has a beautiful appearance and quite the expressive flavor. It makes a wonderful accompaniment to Bartok.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Nice stuff, Phillip. Well, I've always gravitated towards the McIntosh which in turn makes me really like the Gala and Fuji. When I wanna switch it up I go for a good ol' Granny Smith.

Best apples I've ever had, however, were enjoyed right off a tree in the mountains of Peru. It was still so cold that there was frost on the apples and they were cold and sweet and wonderful.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

This time of year, my favorite vendor at our local farmers' market will have most of the varieties listed in the poll and then some. I'll just grab one or two of each in a mixed bag and by the time I get them home I have no idea which is which. Makes for a great variety for snacking during the week and staves off apple fatigue.


----------

